# 2001 E46 cell phone options



## dmaswick (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a 2001 325i with CD and Nav installed. A badge on the car says that it has been pre-wired for cell phone use. I have checked BMW USA and they say that the BMW Assist/Bluetooth technology in current use will not work on my car. Does anyone know what, if any, cell phone options are available for my car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

dmaswick said:


> I have a 2001 325i with CD and Nav installed. A badge on the car says that it has been pre-wired for cell phone use. I have checked BMW USA and they say that the BMW Assist/Bluetooth technology in current use will not work on my car. *Does anyone know what, if any, cell phone options are available for my car?* Thanks in advance.


Here you go... http://www.bimmernav.com/e46.html :thumbup:


----------

